# PC Upgrade -> Budget 15K



## Munez (Jul 16, 2018)

*Hi All, 

I am planing to upgrade my PC. Kindly help

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
*
Ans: Running Virtual Machine( At a time 1 max) , Internet, Movies and Basic photoshop Editing.

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans: 20k-25K.  Cant extend more than this

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans: No

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans: Windows 10. And Run Linux Virtual machine in it.

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans: I already have 3.5TB (2+1+0.5) SATA internal. So planning to Re-Use it

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans: No, Planing to re use my Dell 22Inch FULL HD monitor

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans: Planing to Re-use, HDD, Monitor, CM ELITE 310 Cabinet , Keyboard, Mouse Speakers

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans:  Before End of this month

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans: Have done Both.

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans: Banglore , Karnataka

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans: I prefer AMD configuration and a motherboard which can Fit in CM ELITE 310 cabinet..  Currently I have ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO and AMD Athlon II X4 with 4GB DDR3 RAM and FSP SAGA 400 PSU.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 16, 2018)

Not enough budget for your requirements.


----------



## Munez (Jul 16, 2018)

I will work on extending it upto 20k  . 

Atleast Can i get some suggestion  so that i can work on budget..

CPU:
MOBO:
RAM:
PSU:

This is all what i am planing to update.


----------



## nac (Jul 16, 2018)

It's too tight. You already have 3 HDD, and if you have DVD drive you will have no free SATA port left with this A320 chipset board. VM could use more memory, if you plan to add more sticks latter you can't put more than two sticks in this board. 
This is what you can get in 20k.
Ryzen 2200G
DDR4 4GB 2400mhz
A320M S2H
~450w bronze rated PSU


----------



## Munez (Jul 16, 2018)

nac said:


> It's too tight. You already have 3 HDD, and if you have DVD drive you will have no free SATA port left with this A320 chipset board. VM could use more memory, if you plan to add more sticks latter you can't put more than two sticks in this board.
> This is what you can get in 20k.
> Ryzen 2200G
> DDR4 4GB 2400mhz
> ...



Thanks for the reply.
I didn't want to spend more money because I use my desktop only for Coding in Linux VM, watch movies, browse net and very basic Photoshop editing. I hardly play any games now a days . 
But I guess I  have to spend more money for the basic upgrade now . I will stretch my Budget to 20k to 25k.  

Ryzen 2200G -> Ok.
DDR4 which one do you suggest ? for both 4GB and 8GB
Regarding Motherboard, 2 DIMM slots should be enough as I will plan for 4GB+8GB ( for future). And I am not using DVD drive, even though I have one.  But any other suggestion if I push my budget to 25K,
Which PSU model do you suggest ?

Thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 16, 2018)

AMD APU SERIES QUAD CORE PROCESSOR RYZEN 3 2200G - (RADEON VEGA 8 GRAPHICS, AM4 SOCKET, 6M CACHE, UP TO 3.7 GHz)
CORSAIR CMK8GX4M1A2400C16R Desktop Ram Vengeance Lpx Series - 8GB (8GBx1) DDR4 2400MHz Red
CORSAIR SMPS CX450 - 450 WATT 80 PLUS BRONZE CERTIFICATION ATX PSU WITH ACTIVE PFC
ASUS PRIME B350M-A Motherboard (Amd Socket AM4/Ryzen Series CPU/Max 64GB DDR4-3200MHz Memory)  It may require bios update for 2200G support but call mdcomputers & they will do it for you if required.

If you can wait till 1st week of Aug then AMD is launching their latest B450 mobo(these support ryzen 2xxx processors with default bios) by july end which may result in launch of some B350 mobos with 6 sata ports below 7k price range.


----------



## nac (Jul 16, 2018)

Munez said:


> DDR4 which one do you suggest ? for both 4GB and 8GB
> Regarding Motherboard, 2 DIMM slots should be enough as I will plan for 4GB+8GB ( for future). And I am not using DVD drive, even though I have one.  But any other suggestion if I push my budget to 25K,
> Which PSU model do you suggest ?


You can go with what whitestar suggested. But for motherboard you can check out Gigabyte B350m D3H (~7k). It's not widely available, but it has 4 memory slots, 6 SATA ports and will fit under your new budget. In fact, you can even go for Corsair Vengeance 8GB DDR4 3000mhz stick with this new budget.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 16, 2018)

^^I think you are talking about AB350M D3H in which case I don't think it is going to be available at ~6k(its original price) anywhere.In fact AB350 boards are out of stock for a long time & not just for gigabyte but for asrock too. At ~7k Asus Prime is a better option.


----------



## Munez (Jul 16, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> AMD APU SERIES QUAD CORE PROCESSOR RYZEN 3 2200G - (RADEON VEGA 8 GRAPHICS, AM4 SOCKET, 6M CACHE, UP TO 3.7 GHz)
> CORSAIR CMK8GX4M1A2400C16R Desktop Ram Vengeance Lpx Series - 8GB (8GBx1) DDR4 2400MHz Red
> CORSAIR SMPS CX450 - 450 WATT 80 PLUS BRONZE CERTIFICATION ATX PSU WITH ACTIVE PFC
> ASUS PRIME B350M-A Motherboard (Amd Socket AM4/Ryzen Series CPU/Max 64GB DDR4-3200MHz Memory)  It may require bios update for 2200G support but call mdcomputers & they will do it for you if required.
> ...



Thanks a lot. Yes I feel it is worth waiting. Also I would prefer latest MOBO with default BIOS. Lets wait till August first week.
I have one question related to PSU, with 450 Watt, can it handle more than 3 SATA drives  +  internal grahics ? My FSP SAGA II 400 Watt still running fine, Do you think I still need to update it ?
Also, Is there any Latest MOBO which has 2 DIMM slots and 4 SATA ports. In my personal experience, I have never used all the 4 Slots. I might add 8GB now and 8GB Later .. 



nac said:


> You can go with what whitestar suggested. But for motherboard you can check out Gigabyte B350m D3H (~7k). It's not widely available, but it has 4 memory slots, 6 SATA ports and will fit under your new budget. In fact, you can even go for Corsair Vengeance 8GB DDR4 3000mhz stick with this new budget.



Thanks.  For MOBO i will wait till August First week. And post here again.


----------



## nac (Jul 16, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^I think you are talking about AB350M D3H in which case I don't think it is going to be available at ~6k(its original price) anywhere.In fact AB350 boards are out of stock for a long time & not just for gigabyte but for asrock too. At ~7k Asus Prime is a better option.


Yeah, that's the one. It was available @ 6k??? wow!!! That's a nice price. Yeah, the usual suspects primeabgb, mdc don't have them in stock. But it's available with srirathiretails and priyacomputers.


----------



## nac (Jul 16, 2018)

Munez said:


> I have one question related to PSU, with 450 Watt, can it handle more than 3 SATA drives  +  internal grahics ? My FSP SAGA II 400 Watt still running fine, Do you think I still need to update it ?
> Also, Is there any Latest MOBO which has 2 DIMM slots and 4 SATA ports. In my personal experience, I have never used all the 4 Slots. I might add 8GB now and 8GB Later ..
> Thanks.  For MOBO i will wait till August First week. And post here again.


Yes. 450w is more than enough. 
I assume you bought that PSU along with other components at least 5yrs ago, right? In that case, yeah it's better get a new one.
AMD yet to announce A420? chipset. So, NO. There's no latest board with just 2 memory slot.
Good.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 16, 2018)

Munez said:


> Thanks a lot. Yes I feel it is worth waiting. Also I would prefer latest MOBO with default BIOS. Lets wait till August first week.
> I have one question related to PSU, with 450 Watt, can it handle more than 3 SATA drives  +  internal grahics ? My FSP SAGA II 400 Watt still running fine, Do you think I still need to update it ?
> Also, Is there any Latest MOBO which has 2 DIMM slots and 4 SATA ports. In my personal experience, I have never used all the 4 Slots. I might add 8GB now and 8GB Later ..


450W is enough even for a gfx card like 1050Ti with your system as you are not going to overclock.Any A320 mobo has 2 DIMM slots & 4 sata ports but these would most likely require a bios update for ryzen 2xxx processors.In my experience having more sata ports is always good especially if you are already starting from 3 HDDs(most usually start with 1 hdd or 1 hdd & 1 ssd). Trust me you will soon feel the need for a ssd once you experience its performance improvement(cheapest 120gb kingston a400 model costs 2.2k on onlyssd while the budget king samsung 860evo 250gb cost 5.7k).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 17, 2018)

nac said:


> Yeah, that's the one. It was available @ 6k??? wow!!! That's a nice price. Yeah, the usual suspects primeabgb, mdc don't have them in stock. But it's available with srirathiretails and priyacomputers.


Check reviews on amazon.com Gigabyte AB350 series seems to have lot of issues especially with 2xxx processors.


----------



## Minion (Jul 17, 2018)

AMD APU Ryzen 3 2200G Desktop Processor-7,800
ASROCK AB350 PRO4-7000
CORSAIR VENGEANCE LPX 8GB (1X8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3000MHZ C16-6,700
KINGSTON A400 120GB-2300

Total 23.8k

You don't need to upgrade PSU 450 watts is more than enough


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 17, 2018)

^^Asrock after sales support is unknown(as per the no. of online reviews here & elsewhere). For 7.4k asus Prime 350M-A is a better option.


----------



## Munez (Jul 17, 2018)

@Minion Thanks. I have FSP SAGA II 400 watts which is like 8 years Old  , So i will need to update the PSU.
I am not looking for SSD now.  What benefits will i get for my usage other than fast bootup. I wont be installing VM on SSD if i buy it.

This is what I have thought..

AMD APU Ryzen 3 2200G
*MOBO : Eigther Asus rime 350M or i will wait till August 1st week.*
CORSAIR VENGEANCE LPX 8GB (1X8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3000/2400
PSU : Corsair CX450 White ( Bronze Certified)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 17, 2018)

Using ssd makes a day & night difference in overall user experience.Other than fast startup every click will respond almost immediately(like launching some program or windows setting option etc). You can even install VM on ssd as long as you have sufficient space(it is recommended to usually leave ~10% of ssd available space free). Currently samsung 860evo 250gb ssd sells for ~5.7k & I expect price to come down to 5k within a year(or maybe during some amazon/flipkart sales offer with discount or cashback).


----------



## Minion (Jul 17, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^Asrock after sales support is unknown(as per the no. of online reviews here & elsewhere). For 7.4k asus Prime 350M-A is a better option.


Asrock is sub brand of ASUS so after sales service will not be any problem.Motherboard I have suggested is a full ATX mobo 
Micro ATX Vs. ATX Motherboards, Which One? - PC Gaming Builds


----------



## Minion (Jul 17, 2018)

Munez said:


> @Minion Thanks. I have FSP SAGA II 400 watts which is like 8 years Old  , So i will need to update the PSU.
> I am not looking for SSD now.  What benefits will i get for my usage other than fast bootup. I wont be installing VM on SSD if i buy it.
> 
> This is what I have thought..
> ...



Don't get 2400 Mhz RAM  and get mobo that I have suggested it is sub brand of Asus


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 17, 2018)

Minion said:


> Asrock is sub brand of ASUS so after sales service will not be any problem.Motherboard I have suggested is a full ATX mobo
> Micro ATX Vs. ATX Motherboards, Which One? - PC Gaming Builds





Minion said:


> Don't get 2400 Mhz RAM  and get mobo that I have suggested it is sub brand of Asus


I also used to think so but that is not true now.Asrock currently has no relations whatsoever with Asus & because of that there is no sharing of service centres or such with Asus.I searched for asrock service centre reviews & I found very few reviews. One old review I did found on TE/erodov was very bad.


----------



## Munez (Jul 18, 2018)

Ok now should I wait until 450 boards released or go with * Asus prime 350M or ASROCK AB350 PRO4..*


----------



## nac (Jul 18, 2018)

If you can wait, wait.
Checked spec sheet, 450 chipset supports HDMI 2.0 which is nice and it's likely that the new chipset performs slightly better than 350. Obviously 450 will cost more than 350 at launch. 
Weigh your priorities and decide.


----------



## Munez (Jul 26, 2018)

I Am also planing to buy 120 SSD drive now. Kindly suggest.

I am planing to extend my Budget to 30K and buy PC in mid of august. Keep in mind that I don't play games, I use my PC only for Movies, Browsing, Basic photoshoping and to run single virtual machine for C/C++ coding/building.


----------



## Minion (Jul 26, 2018)

Munez said:


> I Am also planing to buy 120 SSD drive now. Kindly suggest.
> 
> I am planing to extend my Budget to 30K and buy PC in mid of august. Keep in mind that I don't play games, I use my PC only for Movies, Browsing, Basic photoshoping and to run single virtual machine for C/C++ coding/building.


KINGSTON A400 120GB-2300


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 26, 2018)

Munez said:


> Ok now should I wait until 450 boards released or go with * Asus prime 350M or ASROCK AB350 PRO4..*


AB350Pro4 is better tbut Asus B350 prime is better than both (Non M)


----------



## Munez (Jul 27, 2018)

Ok I will buy KINGSTON A400 120GB

Regarding Motherboard, Just because I have 30K budget I dont to buy a expensive MOBO. 

In past 8 years I have used only two DIMM slots. Never used remaining 2.My plan is to use 8GB DDR4 3000 MHZ now, After 2-3 years if i plan to add more RAM i will be adding 16GB (or 8GB) in another slot.  If it survives for more than 5 years, then i will replace one of the 8Gb  with 16GB. 
Regarding SATA Ports. I will never Use more than 4 Ports. My two of the HDD already has some issue. I might Buy another 2TB and replace them.  It is always better have less dives to save  power and temperature.

This PC i just use for Internet browsing , Media playback and VM. I already have a Corporate laptop which has Intel i7 4600U with 16GB RAM and 240Gb SSD

There is no better MOBO with 2 DIMM slots, 4 SATA ports, USB3.0 ports which supports AMD Ryzen ?

Thanks & Regards
Munez


----------



## Minion (Jul 28, 2018)

AMD RYZEN™ 5 2400G WITH RADEON™ RX VEGA 11 GRAPHICS-11,000
Asus Prime B350M-A-7,400
CORSAIR VENGEANCE LPX 8GB (1X8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3000MHZ C16-6,700
Kingston A400 120GB-2,200


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 28, 2018)

Munez said:


> Ok I will buy KINGSTON A400 120GB
> 
> Regarding Motherboard, Just because I have 30K budget I dont to buy a expensive MOBO.
> 
> ...


GIGABYTE GA-A320M-S2H Motherboard (AMD Socket AM4/Ryzen Series CPU/Max 32GB DDR4-3200MHz Memory)
However I still recommend getting Asus prime B350M-A suggested above as it has better overall quality & more features in same microATX size.Only if you absolutely can't afford extra 3k then get gigabyte a320m.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 29, 2018)

AB350Pro4 is a better buy than the B350M, actually its quite overpriced for a M series board, (probably because it has 4 ram headers).
Back when I purchased my board, Asus B350 Prime Plus  full ATX size was available for around 8k,
if you are willing to spend 7.3k, you can get full size board. But it will come with following compromises :
*Benefits of B350M over AB350Pro4*
1) You will get 4 phase VRM vs parallel 3 phase VRM in AB350P4. For general usage, this absolutely doesnt matter, you will need 4 Phase only for good overclocks. I am running 3.7 ghz stable with Asrock just fine.
2) USB 3.1 gen 2 (10gbps) hence future proof, AB350Pro4 doesnt have gen 2. <--- This is the only feature that sets it apart and a pretty important one imo.
3) secondary M.2. slot can run PCIE X2 NVME SSDs. AB350Pro4's secondary M.2. can accomodate sata only.  Depends on use case but it is highly unlikely you will ever use that secondary slot, let alone the first one.
4) ASUS sweet UEFI boot screen.

*Benefits of AB350Pro4 *
1) Full size, meaning more sata slots, more fan headers, more PCIE , more USB, more everything etc etc
2) sweet white color scheme 

Thats about it, weigh your requirements carefully before buying. You want more slots, get AB350Pro4, u want 3.1 gen 2, go for asus.

Note : Warranty for both are handled by same carrier.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 29, 2018)

^^Usb 3.1 gen2(aka 10gbps) is just a gimmick for now for most users.I doubt people will start using 5gbps usb NVMe/ssd drives like they do flash drives today in next few years(even ssd is considered a novelty in India for most pc).

Using 2 m2 drives one over the other is a bad idea(many people are already seeing 90C+ temps on their NVMe drives under load when slot is below gpu). One can practically consider it as a single m2 slot.

Who said asus & asrock have same service centre provider,they are different(for asus it is regenersis/rashi & for asrock it is smartlink).


----------



## Munez (Jul 30, 2018)

Looks like there are different opinions for MOBO. I will go with voting . Anyway I have 10 more days to buy.
BTW, I am buying *Kingston A400 120GB *today .  Just wanted to know if my existing MOBO supports it. *ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 30, 2018)

Any ssd will work with any mobo having sata II ports(3gbps) though performance may be a bit limited as ssd can even fully utilize sata III 6gbps port but even then it will still be much faster than any hdd.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 30, 2018)

Munez said:


> Looks like there are different opinions for MOBO. I will go with voting . Anyway I have 10 more days to buy.
> BTW, I am buying *Kingston A400 120GB *today .  Just wanted to know if my existing MOBO supports it. *ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO*



get atleast 240gb ssd . 120gb is too low.it gets filled up faster and that will affect the life of an ssd.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 31, 2018)

As long as ~10% of available space on ssd is free,it is no issue.If you don't install games & use reasonable no. of software then 90gb is more than enough for a regularly maintained win 10 install(aka clean restore points & run disk cleanup regularly).For 250gb ssd I suggest only samsung 860 evo but that costs ~5.7k,way over op's budget & getting a cheap 240gb ssd for ~3.9k(kingston) is not good in long run especially considering samsung evo proven track record & reliability.


----------



## Munez (Jul 31, 2018)

I already bought it  for 2100/- including GST 
I wont be installing any games or loads of software. My Windows partition will be always < 100Gb so i think im good .

Also can someone suggest good wireless KB/Mouse combo under 1.5k ?


----------



## Minion (Jul 31, 2018)

Munez said:


> I already bought it  for 2100/- including GST
> I wont be installing any games or loads of software. My Windows partition will be always < 100Gb so i think im good .
> 
> Also can someone suggest good wireless KB/Mouse combo under 1.5k ?



Yep,even cheap SSD are much better than mechanical HDD
Keyboard Mouse
*www.amazon.in/dp/B01LOORNLY/ref=psdc_1375418031_t1_B012MQS060


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 31, 2018)

Munez said:


> I already bought it  for 2100/- including GST
> I wont be installing any games or loads of software. My Windows partition will be always < 100Gb so i think im good .
> 
> Also can someone suggest good wireless KB/Mouse combo under 1.5k ?


Try to keep storage <60 %


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 1, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> As long as ~10% of available space on ssd is free,it is no issue.If you don't install games & use reasonable no. of software then 90gb is more than enough for a regularly maintained win 10 install(aka clean restore points & run disk cleanup regularly).For 250gb ssd I suggest only samsung 860 evo but that costs ~5.7k,way over op's budget & getting a cheap 240gb ssd for ~3.9k(kingston) is not good in long run especially considering samsung evo proven track record & reliability.



this video explains something 



 ! 90% should be the maximum usage limit but is not ideal or optimal.


----------



## Munez (Aug 1, 2018)

Does that mean, at some point of time, our SSD will stop working all of sudden and we will loose all our data ?  Typically what is the life time of SSD before we have to transfer and switch to new SSD.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 1, 2018)

rijinpk1 said:


> this video explains something
> 
> 
> 
> ! 90% should be the maximum usage limit but is not ideal or optimal.


For cheap ssd it is usually true that their performance starts degrading severely at around 60-70% but even then it will be better than hdd & some cheap ssd handles this better(I think kingston 120gb a400 is better than wd green 120gb & adata lower series 120gb in this respect).



Munez said:


> Does that mean, at some point of time, our SSD will stop working all of sudden and we will loose all our data ?  Typically what is the life time of SSD before we have to transfer and switch to new SSD.


Lifetime of ssd depends upon how much you write to it but ssd can fail anytime just like hdd though overall chances are less because of lack of moving parts.If you use ssd as OS drive in an usual manner then there should not be any issue for running it 3-4 years(assuming it doesn't fail because of other random reasons).A400 120gb has 40TB endurance rating meaning you can write 40TB to it without any issue(again assuming it doesn't fail because of other random reasons)


----------



## Munez (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi I see AMD B450 MOBO are launched.

AMD B450 Motherboards Officially Launched, Roundup of ASUS, ASRock, MSI

@whitestar_999  what do you suggest now.

Thanks


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 7, 2018)

It may be launched world wide but what about indian stores ? check mdcomputers, vedantcomputers, primeabgb


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 7, 2018)

Launched a week back though it seems most models are from MSI.Also didn't find any "vfm B450" compared to some good B350 options.


----------



## Munez (Aug 13, 2018)

Should I wait more  ? What is the benefit if i get 450M over 350M .


----------



## Minion (Aug 13, 2018)

B450 is meant for  2nd generation AMD processors.

Get Asus PRIME B450M-K


----------



## Munez (Aug 14, 2018)

It doesn't have HDMI out


----------



## Minion (Aug 14, 2018)

Munez said:


> It doesn't have HDMI out



MSI B450M PRO-M2


----------



## Munez (Aug 14, 2018)

Thanks.
2 general questions ,
1.  I have CM ELite 310 Cabin,  It has 2 USB on front panel.  I hope it will be compatible with USB 3.x. Basically I want USB 3.x on front. USB 2.x I can use it for KB and mouse.
2. How many fans I can connect with this MOBO. Excluding  CPU fan I have 3 Fans support in my Cabin ( 1 Back, 1 Front and 1 on side )

So currently I have this in Mind. Kindly confirm if RAM is right one 3000Mhz

MSI B450M PRO-M2 Motherboard (AMD Socket AM4/Ryzen 2nd Gen Series CPU/Max 32GB DDR4-3466MHz Memory)

AMD RYZEN 3 2200G APU Series Desktop Processor With Wraith Stealth Cooling Solution - (Radeon Vega 8 Graphics, 4 Core, Up To 3.7 GHz, AM4 Socket, 6MB Cache)

CORSAIR CMK8GX4M1D3000C16 Desktop Ram Vengeance Lpx Series - 8GB (8GBx1) DDR4 3000MHz
CORSAIR SMPS CX450 - 450 WATT 80 PLUS BRONZE CERTIFICATION ATX PSU WITH ACTIVE PFC


----------



## Minion (Aug 14, 2018)

CM Elite 310 has only front 2.0 usb ports for using USB 3.0 you need a new cabinet

I am not sure but I think this motherboard 4 fans

Yes,that RAM is perfect


----------



## Munez (Aug 14, 2018)

@whitestar_999 please confirm if the above configuration is fine.

In general, is there any way to replace the front USB ports/cables ?  Because these ports are connected to MOBO which supports USB3.0, it is just that we need to replace USB port and cable on front panel of cabin ?


----------



## nac (Aug 14, 2018)

Munez said:


> In general, is there any way to replace the front USB ports/cables ?  Because these ports are connected to MOBO which supports USB3.0, it is just that we need to replace USB port and cable on front panel of cabin ?


I don't know if there is any DIY way to do this. But I wouldn't dare to do it. There is an accessory you can try, front usb 3.0 hub. But I don't see any from reputed brands.
You have 3.0/3.1 port on the back, better use that instead.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 14, 2018)

MSI B450M Pro M2 has 1 cpu fan header(for the stock cooler) & 1 system fan connector so effectively it has 1 fan connector.For other two fans you will have to use something like this(try to find it in local pc shops,should be cheaper there):
*www.amazon.in/Generic-4-Pin-Chasis-Connector-Cables/dp/B019EV7G34/

For now forget about additional usb 3 ports,buy a better cabinet later. Also you still get 4 usb 3 ports in mobo back which are more than enough for normal usage. Other than portable usb 3.0 hdd, usb 3.0 ports are not of much use for a typical user.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 15, 2018)

1pc 4pin IDE Molex to 4 Port 3Pin/4Pin Cooler Cooling Fan Splitter 12V Adapter Converter Power Supply Cable  for PC-in Computer Cables & Connectors from Computer & Office on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

I got this delivered to me in 2 weeks, might be of  use to you OP


----------



## Munez (Aug 18, 2018)

HI all,

I went to SP Road  today ( Bangalore) which is famous for buying computer hardware. I couldn't find Corsair CX450 in any shop  . In Ankit INfotech, he told they have stopped CX series. In one of the SHop CX550 was available and he quoted 3900+ GST which will come around 4600+

In online also most of the sites it is in Out Of Stock.  Why is it not available in SP road which is the main place in Banglore for selling PC n components.

If I Buy from MD computers i have to pay around 250rs shipping. 

Is there any other PSU which is widely available ? Or does any one from Bangalore knows where I ca get this ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 18, 2018)

As usual many quality psu are not available in offline shops.Better order it online.


----------



## Munez (Aug 26, 2018)

One of the shop Guy told he will get it if i wait for a week. and i waited but still he didn't get.  . Now i have only one option to buy online(MDcomputers) but that will charge extra for shipping. And also next weekl i will be going to UK so cant order online now.

Also, They don't have MSI MOBO in SP Road. If i buy online i end up paying around 1k for shipping coz they add shipping for every item.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 26, 2018)

Munez said:


> One of the shop Guy told he will get it if i wait for a week. and i waited but still he didn't get.  . Now i have only one option to buy online(MDcomputers) but that will charge extra for shipping. And also next weekl i will be going to UK so cant order online now.
> 
> Also, They don't have MSI MOBO in SP Road. If i buy online i end up paying around 1k for shipping coz they add shipping for every item.



 mdcomputers occasionally gives free shipping on all items but cabinet and monitor.  right now there is free shipping offer till today night(the offer was running for 3days).


----------



## Munez (Aug 26, 2018)

I had already tried that but im not getting that offer and they also charge 73rs for payment gw

CORSAIR SMPS CX450 - 450 WATT 80 PLUS BRONZE CERTIFICATION ATX PSU WITH ACTIVE PFC CP-9020120-UK 1
*Sub-Total:* Rs.3,400
*Our Logistic Partner Will Deliver This Shipment In 2-4 Working Days:* Rs.233 
*Payment Gateway Charges: *Rs.73 
*Total:* Rs.3,705


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 27, 2018)

Extra 300 is not that much.


----------



## nac (Aug 27, 2018)

^ I think it's too much. Something like 50/- per item, is fine. But 300/- is too much.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 27, 2018)

^^PSU is heavy item & 300 is expected considering packing & fast/reliable delivery.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 27, 2018)

the op can save some money by going with the vs 550(the new grey label unit)-its reportedly of superior quality than its predecessor.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 28, 2018)

Maybe but it is not sure how good these new VS models are compared to CXx50 models plus old VS series was already of poor quality.


----------



## Munez (Sep 1, 2018)

I am back from UK.

I was in touch with one of the shop in SP road.  He told he will get all the items but now he is asking me to buy Gigabyte instead of CX450 and same for Motherboard. He is asking me to o with different MSI model :/

If i buy everything online i end up paying more than 1.5k extra. also MD computer shows *Msi B450M PRO-M2* out of stock
Plus if i buy online i have to deassemble old pc and assemble again myself.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 2, 2018)

You can go with asus prime B450M-K,it is available for same price as msi b450pro-m2 at mdcomputers.Don't buy gigabyte psu or mobo,their psu is not good quality & any gigabyte amd ryzen mobo is not worth considering unless it is the only option.

Any local pc shop should be able to assemble at reasonable rates(below 1k) else ask some friend who has this knowledge to do this for you.Only tricky thing is installing cpu stock cooler & processor,rest all is simply connecting wires & screws(any 20-30min youtube video is more than enough).


----------



## Munez (Sep 2, 2018)

asus prime B450M-K doesn't have HDMI out that's why we had decided *Msi B450M PRO-M2.*
Yea i am not buying Gigabyte


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 2, 2018)

MOTHERBOARD MSI B450M PRO - M2


----------



## Munez (Sep 2, 2018)

I Went to SP road and bought it from Ankit Infotech  except for CORSAIR CX450 which i have ordered from MD Computers and expecting it by next weekend 

AMZ RYZEN 3 2200G : 6600 + GST
MSI B450M PRO M2 : 6100 + GST
CORSAIR 8GB DDR4 3000MHZ : 5100 + GST

Total 21000 including GST

From MD COMPUTER

CORSAIR : CX450 3400 + 233 Shipping  = 3633 

Thanks All
Munez


----------



## cute.bandar (Sep 2, 2018)

offtopic: wtf RAM prices these days man


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 2, 2018)

^^ It has been like this for quite a while now. Guess you have not followed the prices of PC components for a year or so.


----------



## Munez (Sep 23, 2018)

Hi All,

I have assembled the PC and everything is running smooth.
Thanks all for the support. 

Thanks & Regards
Munez


----------

